# Hello



## cj2358 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, my name is Charles. I've just joined today. I have worked on European cars for 30+ years. With the recession going full steam I lost my job and decieded to go at it on my own. It's been almost 2 years and I'm still going strong. I'm here to meet people with the same passion as mine for cars. I hope to build relationships, friendships and my knowledge. Thank you for having me aboard your team. Best regards, Charles.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

*Welcome*

I recently joined as well and this is a very helpful place to have. I'm new to BMW's but i'm getting a free education from this site.


----------



## rowel619 (Jun 5, 2009)

welcome guys!!!glad to have u guys...


----------



## E92-Lighting (Sep 4, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------

